

Hatch: The app that loves you back - libovness
http://www.hatchpet.com/

======
Kiro
There must be hundreds of these Tamagotchi-like apps in the App Store / Google
Play. What makes this one worthy a post on HN? Is it a Show HN?

~~~
smackfu
It's made in a partnership with RealMac software, who makes Clear, a pretty
well known iPhone To Do app.

In my experience, no new iOS app is going to get any attention unless there is
some connection to existing popular apps or popular developers. It's rather
annoyingly incestuous.

------
elmarto755
i worked on a more retro themed version a few years back for my employer.
[http://hatchiapp.com/](http://hatchiapp.com/)

Its a good market and one that it surprisingly untapped on the app store.

------
tomasien
It's like Tamagachi for the iPhone, yes? I don't remember exactly how that fad
went down, was it everyone who was into it or was it just kids? I think that'd
be a good trend to explore for insights.

------
lrdiv
There's a similar(?) app called Kawaii Pet Megu that my wife has an unhealthy
obsession with. They're shutting down the entire thing on Thanksgiving Day.

How can I stop her from ever finding out about Hatch?

